# Music



## ShadowCommando (Sep 14, 2009)

So what kind of music u guys like? I like Rave, Techno, Rock and Heavy Metal. My favorite bands are: DJ Splash, Suicide Commando and Iron Maiden ^^


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

The Tube

BTW, no poll = FAIL


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 14, 2009)

70's Rock mostly.  Favorites: Steve Miller Band, KISS, Foreigner.  I love drums in music.  <3  Guitars are great too.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

I like alternative rock and 80's music. My favorite bands are RHCP, Modest Mouse, and Journey. :3


----------



## ShadowCommando (Sep 14, 2009)

I like Classic rock like Pink Floyed and Rolling stones ^^


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

I like 80's and 90's rock. Mainly The Offspring.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 14, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=37 <------

Everything that is not Rap, R'n'B or Hip-Hop
Mainly Metal of any kind.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

Underground metal (Mainstream + Core = Bad), post-rock, folk, ambient.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 14, 2009)

Classic Rock, Metal, Alternative, Rock, Industrial, Techno/dance, Electronica, Classical, Symphonic, and Trip hop. 

ShadowCommando: Yeah, Floyd is great, though I find I like only his 70's stuff.  By the 80's, it's like they stopped taking whatever drugs they were on and the music got boring.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Underground metal



ANOTHER useless retarded genre? So what is it now, non mainstream, local bands playing in local clubs, commonly know as amateur bands?


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

szopaw said:


> ANOTHER useless retarded genre? So what is it now, non mainstream, local bands playing in local clubs, commonly know as amateur bands?


No, I just mean the lesser known bands in general. It isn't a genre.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, I just mean the lesser known bands in general. It isn't a genre.



Oh thank god, I was worried there for a second. You can't be sure of anything nowadays.


BTW, I just noticed I have a stick up my ass today :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 14, 2009)

szopaw said:


> BTW, I just noticed I have a tick up my ass everyday :V




FIXED :3


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

Pornogrind, C89, post-postdisco, and apocalyptic folk.

hello art


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Pornogrind, C89, post-postdisco, and apocalyptic folk.
> 
> hello art



post-powerviolence



AND SKRAMZ


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Pornogrind


Bands like Spermswamp and Cemetary Rapist?


jellyhurwit said:


> apocalyptic folk.


Sounds interesting. Could you send me some?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> FIXED :3



NO U


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> post-powerviolence
> 
> 
> 
> AND SKRAMZ





> "gind influenced post powerviolence 70's crossover math rock"


pbttbtbtbtttttbtbt


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Pornogrind is the reason God created man.






I defy you prove me wrong


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sounds interesting. Could you send me some?



Uh.
Current 93.
And that'd be it.
http://www.amazon.com/Emblems-Menstrual-Years-Current-93/dp/B000006XXX/ref=cm_lmf_tit_5

Is probably a good starting point for the more 'accessible' stuff, I still haven't listened to their whole discography, since its like a billion albums.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

Noisecore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

WHO LIKES PUNK JAZZ?



Mr Fox said:


> Noisecore.




Mmm tasty


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmm, I seem to be the only one that isn't all about the heavy shit. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like it, and there's plenty of it on my iPod, but it's by far not my favorite.

Honestly, my favorite is probably lullabyes and folk songs, hymns, slow things I can sing to. I also love instrumental solos or small groups, but I'm not crazy about full orchestras. And Disney songs. Yeah, I'm one of those.

That being said, my favorite bands/artists are Evanescence, Crossfade, Pink Floyd, Rush, Nickelback, The GazettE, Serebro, etc.

I'm inclined to listen to anything that isn't rap or country, and I love foreign music.

I have a feeling someone's gonna make fun of me for this.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Hmm, I seem to be the only one that isn't all about the heavy shit. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like it, and there's plenty of it on my iPod, but it's by far not my favorite.
> 
> Honestly, my favorite is probably lullabyes and folk songs, hymns, slow things I can sing to. I also love instrumental solos or small groups, but I'm not crazy about full orchestras. And Disney songs. Yeah, I'm one of those.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, my favourite album is Empyrium - Songs of Moors and Misty Fields which isn't heavy at all, and I listen to bands like Dying Fetus, Behemoth, and Gorgoroth.

It isn't all about being heavy.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I totally agree, my favourite album is Empyrium - Songs of Moors and Misty Fields which isn't heavy at all, and I listen to bands like Dying Fetus, Behemoth, and Gorgoroth.
> 
> It isn't all about being heavy.



Yay! I'm not alone!


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Yay! I'm not alone!




By the way, heres a song from my favourite album. 
*Empyrium* - *Lover's Grief*


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

New wave metal.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2009)

- Prog Rock (Yes, Rush, etc.)
- Space Rock (Ozric Tentacles, Porcupine Tree, etc.)
- South Asian traditional music (India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh)


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> - Prog Rock (Yes, Rush, etc.)
> - Space Rock (Ozric Tentacles, Porcupine Tree, etc.)


Try this band.

Sorry, I'm very musical today.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dying Fetus



I can not take a band with this name seriously.

And I doubt anyone else can either.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I can not take a band with this name seriously.
> 
> And I doubt anyone else can either.


Oh I know worse.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I can not take a band with this name seriously.
> 
> And I doubt anyone else can either.



*in disbelief* They called wha?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

I listen to too much music to list. I guess a little bit of everything or something like that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 14, 2009)

Mostly game soundtracks, electronic, goth, 80s, and pop.

As for bands, here's a few of mine:
Depeche Mode, Bauhaus, De/Vision, Assemblage 23, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Danse Society, Faith and the Muse, Joe Satriani, Beborn Beton, Offspring, Mars Volta, Ayria, VNV Nation


----------



## Benn (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a completely indicisive bastard for this... i've got a few songs from every genre (well, except rap and country... if that ever happens, I'll kill myself).   I think most of the songs are labelled "Alternative", so.. yeah...


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

Hard rock/metal (Edguy (one more) (they do ballads, too), Machinae Supremacy, etc), classic rock (pretty much all of it, really) and video game music (hey, OCRemix! Also, Ace Combat (I'm not the only one), Guilty Gear, etc) are my favourites. I don't really hate any specific genre except gangsta rap.

And Jonathan Coulton.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Death metal, orchestra, 80s.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Uh.
> Current 93.
> And that'd be it.
> http://www.amazon.com/Emblems-Menstrual-Years-Current-93/dp/B000006XXX/ref=cm_lmf_tit_5
> ...



Death in June is good as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSkTv5t67E8



Benn said:


> I'm a completely indicisive bastard for this... i've got a few songs from every genre (well, except rap and country... if that ever happens, I'll kill myself). I think most of the songs are labelled "Alternative", so.. yeah...


I listen to everything but rap and country 8)

Post-Punk, Shoegaze, Fuzz Folk, Alternative Rock, Progressive Rock, Post Rock/Jazz, Trip Hop, Alternative Country, Hip Hop, Post-Hardcore, Emo, and various metals.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Classicals pretty good.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Fuzz Folk



What the hell is that



Shut up


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, I must say I'm confused.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 14, 2009)

The sound of my enemies dying in pain before me, and hearing the lamentations of their women.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What the hell is that
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up



http://www.last.fm/tag/fuzz-folk

Bands with that fuzzy sound like Neutral Milk Hotel, The Antlers, and The Microphones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amhINnExdJE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjXaRAIxCzw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2XQGJcTgKU

8)


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.last.fm/tag/fuzz-folk
> 
> Bands with that fuzzy sound like Neutral Milk Hotel, The Antlers, and The Microphones.
> 
> ...


Odd, I would have never have assigned a tag like that to any of those bands.

Sidenote: The Antlers - Hospice is awesome.


----------



## Remy (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll give anything one chance. Unless it's any form of country. Fuck no, none of that shit.

I'm a big fan of Somafm's DOOM station, which is Halloween-esque industrial/instrumental all year round.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Odd, I would have never have assigned a tag like that to any of those bands.
> 
> Sidenote: The Antlers - Hospice is awesome.



Awesomely sad. :C

I've been listening to it off and on since April.  Did you know they eventually got signed to a label?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Bands with that fuzzy sound like Neutral Milk Hotel, The Antlers, and The Microphones.



So it's like a hipper term for lo-fi?


Holy shit that is the most pretentious pile 



You people are monsters


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So it's like a hipper term for lo-fi?
> 
> 
> Holy shit that is the most pretentious pile
> ...



Lo-Fi is more pretentious sounding  IMO.

This is just like "hey we're a fuzzier sounding folk band."
Lo-Fi is like "haha fuck your fancy recording equipment, we want terrible sound production."

ALSO BRB BEE THOUSAND.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Lo-Fi is more pretentious sounding  IMO.
> 
> This is just like "hey we're a fuzzier sounding folk band."
> Lo-Fi is like "haha fuck your fancy recording equipment, we want terrible sound production."
> ...



 I Haet Music


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I Haet Music



I hate message boards.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I hate message boards.



I seriously want to rip out your organs


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 14, 2009)

Bowie and inspiral carpets at the moment


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

classical music classical music and classical music.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I seriously want to rip out your organs



Cool.  What's the next They Might Be Giants album I should get?  I only have the newest.  :c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Cool.  What's the next They Might Be Giants album I should get?  I only have the newest.  :c



My favorite is Lincoln.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> My favorite is Lincoln.



I'll make sure to avoid it.  :3

Nah, it was even released on my birth year.  Yay.  Downloadin'


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'll make sure to avoid it.  :3
> 
> Nah, it was even released on my birth year.  Yay.  Downloadin'



Buy Then: The Earlier Years.

It's got that, the self-titled, all the songs on Miscellaneous T, and like 10 unreleased songs.

$10 used man


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 14, 2009)

szopaw said:


> The Tube
> 
> BTW, no poll = FAIL



Poll would be too long.

Anything techno/electro but I will listen to pretty much anything and everything.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2009)

Metal in all it's various forms (listening to a lot of prog metal right now), horrorcore rap, bluegrass, trance, some techno, new age, southern rock, rock/psychobilly, tribal, native american flutes and drums, and pretty much anything else you can name, depending on my mood. 

Except Eminem. Fuck Eminem.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Buy Then: The Earlier Years.
> 
> It's got that, the self-titled, all the songs on Miscellaneous T, and like 10 unreleased songs.
> 
> $10 used man



Oh man, when my money comes in I'll have to.  I already ordered stuff from Amazon this month.

$5 new albums 8)


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Metal in all it's various forms (listening to a lot of prog metal right now),


What bands?


----------



## Dass (Sep 14, 2009)

Hard and classic rock. Especially the combination of the two.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Buy Then: The Earlier Years.



I know it isn't going to serve much of a purpose, but I'm definitely seconding this for anyone and everyone.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Remy said:


> I'll give anything one chance. Unless it's any form of country. Fuck no, none of that shit.


 
LOL, country sucks.



Remy said:


> I'm a big fan of Somafm's DOOM station, which is Halloween-esque industrial/instrumental all year round.


 


Sounds awesome.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> What bands?



Blind Guardian, Hammerfall, Symphony X, Alestorm, Pagan's Mind, Epica, stuff like that. I blame my dad's Queensryche collection for getting me hooked on this stuff.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Blind Guardian, Hammerfall, Symphony X, Alestorm, Pagan's Mind, Epica, stuff like that. I blame my dad's Queensryche collection for getting me hooked on this stuff.


Excellent choice in power metal. Can I suggest a few bands for you?


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Excellent choice in power metal. Can I suggest a few bands for you?



But of course, do tell.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> But of course, do tell.


List of progressive and power metal for you:

*Fairyland* - *Score to a New Beginning*
You may throw these aside due to their name. Don't fall for that, they're one of the best power metal bands EVER.

*Agalloch* - *Not Unlike the Waves*
Trully one of the best in progressive. Amazingly atmospheric, along with trancendant vocals and an amazingly written instrumentation. Perfect.

*Avathar* - *Kadotettu*
A viking/power metal band I have regular contact with. They're brilliant, I'd really appreciate you giving them a listen.

*Ensiferum* - *Victory Song*
However much I totally disapprove of the new direction Ensiferum have taken, this remains to be one of the best power/viking metal songs ever composed.

*Equilibrium* - *Mana Part 1* (Part 2 Here)
They're known as one of the cheesier bands of the viking/power metal genre, but don't be fooled. Some of their songs are brilliant.

*Moonsorrow - Jumalten Kaupunki*
The full version doesn't exist on YouTube as far as I can see, but make sure you find it when you can. They're my favourite band in existance and that is one of the best songs ever.

Tell me what you think of those.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, having listened to all the links you've posted (with the exception of about half of Avathar, because youtube's being a dick) plus a few more songs I've hunted down on youtube, I now have a list that I'm gonna bug the crap out of my indi-record store guy to order for me. Seriously, I don't think I heard one song I didn't like. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I know it isn't going to serve much of a purpose, but I'm definitely seconding this for anyone and everyone.



Yep. I love the Dan's (and Marty, sure), but TMBG's early stuff, the drum machine days, were the best. <3 Lincoln.

Listening too: Broken Social Scene. Dig that baroque pop.


----------



## Hir (Sep 15, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Ok, having listened to all the links you've posted (with the exception of about half of Avathar, because youtube's being a dick) plus a few more songs I've hunted down on youtube, I now have a list that I'm gonna bug the crap out of my indi-record store guy to order for me. Seriously, I don't think I heard one song I didn't like. Thanks for the tips!


Happy you liked them  Which was your favourite?


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like indie/alternative/rock, Modest mouse, Ben folds, Cake, The Presidents of the United states of america... :3


----------



## Lasair (Sep 15, 2009)

Atm its a lot of Metallica, Alice-In-Chains, Mastodon, Muse, Pearl Jam and Nirvana.

Most of what i listen to is Metal, Hard Rock, Alt' or Dance/Trance (its Eddie Halliwell at the mo)


----------

